# Medical records and checklist



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Do we need to get copies of our medical records to take with us when we move and register with a doctor?

I have read that people took copies of birth and marriage certificates - how many do you recommend getting? Have I missed out any other copies of anything?

Also does anyone have a checklist of things they did before moving? There is such a lot to do - any tips from you all would be great.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We got copies of our medical records.... think it was £10 each before we came. We are registered with a local doctor but have never been asked for them


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks cambio.
What about the other things?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We got copies of our records but the doctors wouldn't look at them. After 9 years of being here, they have just asked to see them!!??


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We listed all the relevant details in Spanish (e.g., heart bypass, etc. current medication) just to give the Spanish Dr a starting point - which she either accepted or had her own tests made to confirm or otherwise vary what treatment regime she would apply. She also carried out other tests at our request which the UK Drs wouldn't bother with and thereby resolved a number of problems that weren't being dealt with in UK.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Duchess said:


> Thanks cambio.
> What about the other things?


When we first researched everyone said brings copies of everything, lots of them. IN over a year we have only been asked once for Passports, thats it!

Spain is not a third world country and you can get photo copies!!!

But we are not in Andalusia and if my year here has taught me anything, what correct in one region is not correct in the next, on fact whats correct in one village is not correct in the next, actually whats correct on Monday may not be correct on Friday!!!!!


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

cambio said:


> When we first researched everyone said brings copies of everything, lots of them. IN over a year we have only been asked once for Passports, thats it!
> 
> Spain is not a third world country and you can get photo copies!!!
> 
> But we are not in Andalusia and if my year here has taught me anything, what correct in one region is not correct in the next, on fact whats correct in one village is not correct in the next, actually whats correct on Monday may not be correct on Friday!!!!!


Oh cambio you made me laugh!

I needed some light relief, as I've been researching re wills and it was all getting a bit heavy!


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> We listed all the relevant details in Spanish (e.g., heart bypass, etc. current medication) just to give the Spanish Dr a starting point - which she either accepted or had her own tests made to confirm or otherwise vary what treatment regime she would apply. She also carried out other tests at our request which the UK Drs wouldn't bother with and thereby resolved a number of problems that weren't being dealt with in UK.


Great idea, Baldilocks, sounds like I'll have better results with my issues when we get there as going through the 'not dealing with it' phase with the doctor at the moment. Mind you, it is nice to be told you're 'too young' for an op!!!


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> We got copies of our records but the doctors wouldn't look at them. After 9 years of being here, they have just asked to see them!!??


The joys of living in Spain - I can't wait, and I'm counting down the weeks, whilst nagging the OH to get the DIY finished!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you do take your records offer them to the doctor, don't wait or him/ her to ask for them, although I think Badi's is a good idea.
When I tried to get my records they'd be sent to some some central holding place as I hadn't been to the dr. in the UK for so long and it was going to cost a fortune to get them. I didn't bother as fortunately I haven't got any health issues anyway.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

When you are a new patient here they usually do an initial MOT on you anyway, bloods ECG, etc.
I've never used my medical records, which cost £30 to get from my GP
All you need to do is list the name and points of any condition, operations etc in Spanish, and have a list of any 
medications and prescriptions along with the explanatory leaflets that come with them.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

OK thanks will get main bits translated.


----------

